# Pablo Gil Trader: Yo me bajo de la BOLSA ya



## djun (12 Feb 2022)

*Pablo Gil Trader*

"me pedís que avise cuando me salga del mercado. Bueno pues la semana próxima ya no tendré posiciones netas largas de renta variable. En este vídeo os explico que me ha llevado a querer bajarme de la bolsa definitivamente."


----------



## Niño prodigio (12 Feb 2022)

Es el que dice que "esta mañana he desayunado con un ex alto directivo de Banca y me ha dicho que"... por no decir que ha ido a ver su padre?
cuando dice que no tendrá posiciones largas dice también tendrá posiciones cortas, cfds o futuros, por decir algo?


----------



## element (12 Feb 2022)

¿y este señor quién es?

Había uno que decía en marzo de 2020 que había que venderlo todo y meterse en oro al máximo. ¿se ha hecho responsable de la gente que se ha quedado enganchada en pérdidas con el oro mientras las bolsas tuvieron la recuperación/subida más rápida conocida?

Obviamente no.


----------



## djun (12 Feb 2022)

*Bill Gates PREDICE la FECHA EXACTA donde acabará la CRISIS | Qué PLANEA ?*


----------



## Teofrasto (12 Feb 2022)

element dijo:


> ¿y este señor quién es?
> 
> Había uno que decía en marzo de 2020 que había que venderlo todo y meterse en oro al máximo. ¿se ha hecho responsable de la gente que se ha quedado enganchada en pérdidas con el oro mientras las bolsas tuvieron la recuperación/subida más rápida conocida?
> 
> Obviamente no.



Director del Departamento de Análisis Técnico del Banco Santander durante 20 años.
Fundador del Fondo BBVA&Partners.

Y muchas cosas mas


----------



## Zoeric (12 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Director del Departamento de Análisis Técnico del Banco Santander durante 20 años.
> Fundador del Fondo BBVA&Partners.
> 
> Y muchas cosas mas



Vamos, un cantamañanas que ha vivido 20 años de la sopa boba.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (12 Feb 2022)

Marca PACAÑA


----------



## TheYellowKing (12 Feb 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Pablo Gil Trader*
> 
> "me pedís que avise cuando me salga del mercado. Bueno pues la semana próxima ya no tendré posiciones netas largas de renta variable. En este vídeo os explico que me ha llevado a querer bajarme de la bolsa definitivamente."



Hace unos días hubo un debate muy interesante entre él y Cava en negociosTV. Ambos con buenos fundamentos pero contrarios en ciertos puntos de vista.


----------



## TheYellowKing (12 Feb 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Vamos, un cantamañanas que ha vivido 20 años de la sopa boba.



Sí no sabes ni quien es, el cantamañanas eres tú.


----------



## TheYellowKing (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## nief (12 Feb 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Pablo Gil Trader*
> 
> "me pedís que avise cuando me salga del mercado. Bueno pues la semana próxima ya no tendré posiciones netas largas de renta variable. En este vídeo os explico que me ha llevado a querer bajarme de la bolsa definitivamente."



Muy muy buen video.

Los datos objetivos que aporta, solo eso ya valen oro.


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Director del Departamento de Análisis Técnico del Banco Santander durante 20 años.
> Fundador del Fondo BBVA&Partners.
> 
> Y muchas cosas mas



no hay profesionales con resultados seguros en bolsa, los hay que tienen suerte y los que no.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Feb 2022)

Buffet se salia de sus posiciones cada vez que cae la Bolsa y tal............
LARGO PLAZO.
Se compra cuando la bolsa cae, pero luego se mantiene, no se vende cuando la bolsa cae, se mantiene o se compra mas cuando haya hecho suelo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Feb 2022)

Pues poneros corto en todo. Yo entre la semana pasada en corto al DAX y al IBEX. En el Ibex llevo solo 8€ de ganancias (llegué a estar a 85€) pero la mantengo.
En el DAX llevo 228€ acumulados. En ambas he entrado con 500€para cada una y mi intención es dejarlas hasta que explote la guerra.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Feb 2022)

Se está muriendo? Tiene mala cara


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Director del Departamento de Análisis Técnico del Banco Santander durante 20 años.
> Fundador del Fondo BBVA&Partners.
> 
> Y muchas cosas mas



WoW... los que te venden fondos indexados donde te clavan un 2% de comisión, que visión, menudo Gordon Gekko


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2022)

Lo que dice es lógico... pero es problema es que la situación NO ES LÓGICA.

Tenemos una inflación del 7,2 %, para controlarla deberían subir los tipos al 7,5% y ahora están al CERO!!!!!!!!!!

Van a subir los tipos? Sí seguro, pero probablemente no puedan subir más del 2% sin que todo se venga abajo.... y no me refiero a las bolsas, si no a la economía real, créditos impagados, quiebras de empresas, despidos masivos..... y van a seguir sin controlar la inflación....

Cuando vean esta situación, echarán marcha atrás, y volverán a comprar como si no fuera un mañana, y sí... probablemente veremos una inflación muy alta.... y los activos subiendo de precio como la espuma...

Creo que esa será el fase final pre reset. Cuando lleguen a algún "new Breton Woods", con las CBDC sustituyendo a los antiguos "bolívares" o "reichmarks"... como ha pasado cíclicamente tras procesos inflacionarios.

El problema no es estar en bolsa o no, si no en que acciones y sobre todo gestionar los tiempos.

Está claro que veremos bajadas importantes, pero no creo que veamos el escenario que plantea de un escenario bajista de años. La subida de los tipos puede generar un pequeño crash, pero casi seguro que al FED vuelve a darle a la impresora sin fin... salvo que hayan optado por la recesión absoluta, a cambio de salvar el fiat actual... pero yo creo que el límite para hacer eso ya lo pasaron hace mucho.

En resumen, yo apuesto por las siguientes etapas:

- 1º Subidas de los tipos, más o menos "agresivas" hasta el 2%.

- 2º Crash del mercado y entrada en recisión de la economía.... y lo que es peor verán que la inflación sigue siendo alta ( mayormente porque la inflación está viniendo por un aumento de materias primas y costes, no por una aumento de demanda)

-3º En ese momento la FED entrará en pánico y hará lo UNICO que sabe hacer... imprimir a mansalva... sacrificará la inflación por ganar algo de tiempo... los activos se irán to the moon... y la inflación empezará a estar ya fuera de control. Además necesitará dinero para pagar los intereses de la deuda que ha subido

-4º La hiperinflación estará a la vuelta de la esquina si la FED no consigue mantener una inflación alta pero contenida

-5º Reset

No se cuanto puede durar el proceso, pero yo creo que será lento, aun queda bastante, ya se ha visto que vivir de deudas es posible, y a los estados les encanta.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Feb 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Pablo Gil Trader*
> 
> "me pedís que avise cuando me salga del mercado. Bueno pues la semana próxima ya no tendré posiciones netas largas de renta variable. En este vídeo os explico que me ha llevado a querer bajarme de la bolsa definitivamente."




Se masca la tragedia, eso sí, "la viviendah nunca baha".


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 Feb 2022)

yo llevo más de 10 años en bolsa de forma activo, obviamente no es un casino porque la banca no siempre gana, pero hay que tener mente fría y saber que lo puedes perder todo.


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo que dice es lógico... pero es problema es que la situación NO ES LÓGICA.
> 
> Tenemos una inflación del 7,2 %, para controlarla deberían subir los tipos al 7,5% y ahora están al CERO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Harry. Hay que saber en qué activos estar, porque en una situación de hiperinflación la bolsa puede irse a la estratosfera... Hay que estar en empresas con fundamentales sólidos y con poca deuda. Que yo sepa, en Venezuela la gente, nada más cobrar la mensualidad, la meten en bolsa... La bolsa venezolana es una locura... 

PD: Y ojo con las quiebras bancarias y tener el dinero en depósitos... En esa situación..., casi es mejor estar invertido en bolsa y holdear...


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2022)

Este video está bastante bien también:




Tiene una teoría de un batacazo durante el 2022 y una explosión al alza a final de año... puede ser

Además dice cosas muy interesantes como que el 50% de los valores del nasdaq llevan ya una corrección del 56% desde sus másximos... lo que pasa es que eso no se refleja en los índices


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2022)

En una situación descontrolada la gente HUYE del FIAT... El FIAT le quema en las manos. En cuanto cobra FIAT, inmediatamente lo intercambia por otros bienes porque sabe que al día siguiente van a subir de precio...


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Este video está bastante bien también:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso significa que hay valores que no caen. Tan simple como eso.


----------



## schulz (13 Feb 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Pues poneros corto en todo. Yo entre la semana pasada en corto al DAX y al IBEX. En el Ibex llevo solo 8€ de ganancias (llegué a estar a 85€) pero la mantengo.
> En el DAX llevo 228€ acumulados. En ambas he entrado con 500€para cada una y mi intención es dejarlas hasta que explote la guerra.




Pues ten cuidado, no te vayas a confundir, porque como dice un emérito que sabe lo que pesca y cómo... Dice:" hay que entrar cuando corre la sangre..por la calle " ..y casualmente puede tener su piedra filosofal, ya que en las dos guerras mundiales..en las dos, la Bolsa estaba subiendo. En la Primera GM, ya desde el inicio. En la 2ª GM inicio con cierta incertidumbre , pero luego remonto fuerte..

De todas formas las movidas siempre las hacen las manos fuertes. y en una entrada ––con ganas–– de manos débiles, le pueden esperar unos buenos cortos , para aprovechar esa benefactora entrada de las gacelas..Hay que escoger bien las empresas y no moverse.


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Feb 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Pues poneros corto en todo. Yo entre la semana pasada en corto al DAX y al IBEX. En el Ibex llevo solo 8€ de ganancias (llegué a estar a 85€) pero la mantengo.
> En el DAX llevo 228€ acumulados. En ambas he entrado con 500€para cada una y mi intención es dejarlas hasta que explote la guerra.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2022)

Un vídeo muy recomendable. Seguramente el hilo se habrá llenado de gentuza criticándole incluso sin haber visto el vídeo.

La virtud que tiene este hombre es que razona y argumenta todo lo que dice, y con vídeos lo hace mostrando gráficos lo cual lo hace muy ameno y didáctico.

Ya avisa que cada cual tome sus propias decisiones.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2022)

Pues hace poco puso las operaciones que había hecho desde el vídeo anterior y había ganado bastante dinero con unas 8 a favor y 3 en pérdidas, en operaciones en índices que en vídeos anteriores ya había analizado lo que pensaba iba a pasar. Más no puede hacer, pero a mí me da igual, pues los envidiosos y gentuza sólo saben criticar haga lo que haga. Además que no es trader sino gestor de inversiones, que tiene unas dificultades diferentes de las que tiene un trader.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Se masca la tragedia, eso sí, "la viviendah nunca baha".



En el vídeo pone también un gráfico de un doble techo de un índice inmobiliario, creo, que es una figura potencialmente bajista.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2022)

No entiendo a la gente que niega lo que ven sus ojos: Canales, líneas de tendencia, triángulos, soportes y resistencias, etc., figuras que crean los que tienen la posición dominante en el mercado. No discuto con gilipollas e ignorantes, pues yo soy como Eufrasia. Mi primera operación la hice en 1999.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Pues poneros corto en todo. Yo entre la semana pasada en corto al DAX y al IBEX. En el Ibex llevo solo 8€ de ganancias (llegué a estar a 85€) pero la mantengo.
> En el DAX llevo 228€ acumulados. En ambas he entrado con 500€para cada una y mi intención es dejarlas hasta que explote la guerra.



¿Qué usas? ¿Futuros, opciones, CFD, warrants?


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2022)

No es mal analista, aunque lo veo a veces demasiado pesimista. Algunos análisis suyos de comprar la bolsa china o brasileña ahora, son bastante acertados.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Director del Departamento de Análisis Técnico del Banco Santander durante 20 años.
> Fundador del Fondo BBVA&Partners.
> 
> Y muchas cosas mas



Algún año ha conseguido batir al SP500 o al Nasdaq?


----------



## Albtd43 (13 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo que dice es lógico... pero es problema es que la situación NO ES LÓGICA.
> 
> Tenemos una inflación del 7,2 %, para controlarla deberían subir los tipos al 7,5% y ahora están al CERO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Eres la tercera persona en el foro que dice lo mismo de "cuando llegue un nuevo Breton Woods"...¿de quién has oído eso?


----------



## djun (13 Feb 2022)

Si sospechamos que la bolsa puede petar, porque la situación económica es insostenible, una estrategia buena, para no abandonar la bolsa porque nunca se sabe (para no quedarse fuera) pienso que puede ser estar en un fondo con filosofía de *cartera permanente*, como Baleo Patrimonio, otro fondo bien elegido de *inversión value*, un 10% de un *ETF de oro* físico y un 5% de un *ETF que invierta en gas*.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Eres la tercera persona en el foro que dice lo mismo de "cuando llegue un nuevo Breton Woods"...¿de quién has oído eso?



El reset económico lo vienen anunciando Klaus del Foro Económico Mundial desde que comenzó la pandemia.

La necesidad de un nuevo acuerdo monetario, por la desparicion del valor del Fiat se lleva comentando mucho en el hilo de Oro y Plata. El forero @Spielzeug en uno de los que mas ha ahondado en esta teoría. Mírate sus hilos.

En economistas mainstream, Carpatos y Cava por ejemplo, reconocen que la impresion de fiat y la deuda ha llegado a un punto de no retorno...


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Eres la tercera persona en el foro que dice lo mismo de "cuando llegue un nuevo Breton Woods"...¿de quién has oído eso?



Lo dijo el FMI:








A New Bretton Woods Moment


"We can do better than build back the pre-pandemic world – we can build forward to a world that is more resilient, sustainable, and inclusive." - Kristalina Georgieva



www.imf.org





Pero anteriormente, el gobernador del banco central de Inglaterra, reconoció que se estaba negociando un sustituto al dólar y sugería la adopción de un patrón cripto. China rechazó la propuesta y a finales de agosto de 2019 anunciaba en su prensa que el mundo debería prepararse para la vuelta al patrón oro ya que Washington está utilizando el dólar como un arma financiera:

EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario

Unos meses después apreció un "virus" que paralizó la cadena de suministro mundial...


----------



## Play_91 (13 Feb 2022)

No sabemos cuándo será pero que será es una cuestión de tiempo.
Igual que la caída de la vivienda, del sp500, etc
No sabemos cuándo pero sin tener prisa todos sabemos que es cuestión de tiempo, si no es hoy, es en 1 mes, si no en 6 meses, si no en 12, si no en 24 y si no en 36 o 72 meses o en 5 años pero que es una cuestión de tiempo lo sabemos todos.
Y como yo no tengo prisa porque pase al menos está bien tener claro que no le queda mucho por el análisis macro.


----------



## Albtd43 (13 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo dijo el FMI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora que aparentemente están desmantelando la plandemia del virus, ¿significa eso que China y Occidente han llegado a un acuerdo?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Ahora que aparentemente están desmantelando la plandemia del virus, ¿significa eso que China y Occidente han llegado a un acuerdo?



China está aplicando la "política cero covid" con "medidas sanitarias" que son aún más estrictas que las de 2020. Hay puertos cerrados, fábricas estratégicas paradas, regiones enteras confinadas...

No hay acuerdo (política cero covid = medidas de guerra económica contra occidente).

Occidente está abandonando la narrativa vírica ya que está radicalizados a la población en dos bandos enfrentados que pueden ser fácilmente desestabilizada desde fuera, dejando ingobernable el territorio. La doctrina militar actual, ante la inviabilidad de una confrontación entre ejércitos convencionales, busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo por el resultado de medios disponibles, lo que se conoce como guerra híbrida:









*Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo


Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Albtd43 (13 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China está aplicando la "política cero covid" con "medidas sanitarias" que son aún más estrictas que las de 2020. Hay puertos cerrados, fábricas estratégicas paradas, regiones enteras confinadas...
> 
> No hay acuerdo (política cero covid = medidas de guerra económica contra occidente).
> 
> ...



Entonces, según la hipótesis que planteas, nos encontramos en un Status Quo... Pero los que tienen prisa son los occidentales por implementar su monedita fiat virtual antes de que reviente el confeti de los 70.

Hasta que se llegue a un acuerdo, tragaremos inflación hasta que reviente todo ya sea de manera directa o indirecta.

Pues nada, a disfrutar mientras se pueda y a seguir sudando de los "medios de información".


----------



## Zoeric (13 Feb 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Sí no sabes ni quien es, el cantamañanas eres tú.



Sí se quien es, es un payaso igual que tú.
Puedes poner el track récord de este cantamañanas? O sólo es un charlatán?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Feb 2022)

Cf


qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué usas? ¿Futuros, opciones, CFD, warrants?



CFD


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Feb 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 941395



Soy un pequeño inversor


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Feb 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Soy un pequeño inversor



Yo tambien empece trasteando con cantidades similares en plus500. Pero el dia que metas tus ahorros de varios años veras como ya no es tan facil tomar decisiones


----------



## fayser (13 Feb 2022)

He leído que uno se ha puesto corto en el Ibex35 y que lleva ganados 8 €, y unos 200 € en el DAX... y ya no he querido saber más.


----------



## Fortheface (13 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> He leído que uno se ha puesto corto en el Ibex35 y que lleva ganados 8 €, y unos 200 € en el DAX... y ya no he querido saber más.



Yo gane 500€ en una tragaperras…


----------



## schulz (13 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En el vídeo pone también un gráfico de un doble techo de un índice inmobiliario, creo, que es una figura potencialmente bajista.



Exacto, es un figura bajista.


----------



## arandel (13 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ver este esta contratado por bróker y lo que interesa al bróker es que operes. Solo te tienes que pasear por su canal para ver que en un mismo año ha predicho crisis ,cracs y que esto reventaba y no revienta. Además no es mejor estar siempre invertido y una parte liquidez reservada a bajadas? Porque este es de los mismos que Amazon a 500$ era una burbuja, vamos no me jodas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo que dice es lógico... pero es problema es que la situación NO ES LÓGICA.
> 
> Tenemos una inflación del 7,2 %, para controlarla deberían subir los tipos al 7,5% y ahora están al CERO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Me ha encantado tu exposición.

Veo el punto 1 sobre finales de Marzo, y mas o menos en el orden en el que dices, aunque en mi opinión personal el crash va a ser "controlado", osea, empresas muy específicas pero que formen parte importante del S&P500 y fondos tipo ARK que lastrarán a todas las empresas, sobre todo las buenas, un 5-10%. Ésto creará una muy buena situación para comprar muy selectivamente empresas que merezcan la pena.

También pienso que el resto de puntos ocurrirán pero en un periodo espaciado de un año, con pequeños picos y caidas, y la gente mas o menos no se dará demasiada cuenta.

Repito: Opinión personal.

A mi me tienen con la polla en la mano y preparando entre un 20% y un 100% adicional para inyectar según vea cosas buenas. De hecho, ya he empezado a hacerlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Este video está bastante bien también:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Feb 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Yo tambien empece trasteando con cantidades similares en plus500. Pero el dia que metas tus ahorros de varios años veras como ya no es tan facil tomar decisiones



No estoy preparado mentalmente para dar ese paso. Con pequeñas cantidades es un estímulo, con ahorros vitales un sufrimiento


----------



## bientop (14 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Director del Departamento de Análisis Técnico del Banco Santander durante 20 años.
> Fundador del Fondo BBVA&Partners.
> 
> Y muchas cosas mas



Y ahora hace videos gratuítos en Youtube


Zoeric dijo:


> Sí se quien es, es un payaso igual que t
> 
> Puedes poner el track récord de este cantamañanas? O sólo es un charlatá



Lo más parecido sería la rentabilidad del fondo en el que trabajaba y que está cerrado. ¿Es más rentable hacer vídeos gratuítos que gestionar fondos?

Claro que sí mañana vendemos todo pues EL BROKER GANA DINERO POR COMISIONES y como vamos a volver a entrar, EL BROKER VUELVE A GANAR DINERO POR COMISIONES.

¿Para donde trabaja este señor a día de hoy?


----------



## r@in (14 Feb 2022)

Se huele el miedo en las gacelas....


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (14 Feb 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Pues poneros corto en todo. Yo entre la semana pasada en corto al DAX y al IBEX. En el Ibex llevo solo 8€ de ganancias (llegué a estar a 85€) pero la mantengo.
> En el DAX llevo 228€ acumulados. En ambas he entrado con 500€para cada una y mi intención es dejarlas hasta que explote la guerra.



Me autocito para informaros a todos los que os habéis reído de mi que he cerrado con 485€de beneficio en 5 días.
Aquí todos sois Warren Buffet, yo soy un inversor humilde. 1000€ invertidos y 5 días después recojo 485€ de beneficios


----------



## porcospin (14 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Entonces, según la hipótesis que planteas, nos encontramos en un Status Quo... Pero los que tienen prisa son los occidentales por implementar su monedita fiat virtual antes de que reviente el confeti de los 70.
> 
> Hasta que se llegue a un acuerdo, tragaremos inflación hasta que reviente todo ya sea de manera directa o indirecta.
> 
> Pues nada, a disfrutar mientras se pueda y a seguir sudando de los "medios de información".



El staus quo pre covid era insostenible, la producción superaba a la demanda optima y se sustentaba unicamente en el despilfarro y aun sobreproduciendo, en muchos sitios existia alto desempleo.

El covid fue una buena oportunidad para parar las maquinas, y ahora se deberia de corregir los defectos de un sistema obsoleto, pero han optado por no cambiar nada, sino imprimir y tirar dinero desde el helicoptero.

Supongo que el quieran o no, el cambio necesario a nivel global tendra que llegar, y reducir producción y repartir el trabajo/salarios.


----------



## mol (14 Feb 2022)

Paco Gil Trader


----------



## djun (20 Feb 2022)

*Pablo Gil: La bolsa siempre sube-¿pero desde donde?*

Una de las frases que más se escucha para justificar que no hay que gestionar el riesgo de nuestras inversiones a largo plazo es el de "la bolsa siempre sube". Sin embargo, esta frase esconde muchas otras verdades que pueden hacer de la vida del inversor a largo plazo un verdadero calvario. En este vídeo os muestro la realidad de la bolsa en distintos paises o regiones, y por qué es tan crucial el momento en el que llevamos a cabo nuestras inversiones aunque se trate de mantenerlas en el largo plazo. El concepto "desde donde" inviertes es crucial para saber cual es la relación beneficio-riesgo al que te enfrentarás en el futuro.


----------



## kurwo (20 Feb 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Pablo Gil: La bolsa siempre sube-¿pero desde donde?*
> 
> Una de las frases que más se escucha para justificar que no hay que gestionar el riesgo de nuestras inversiones a largo plazo es el de "la bolsa siempre sube". Sin embargo, esta frase esconde muchas otras verdades que pueden hacer de la vida del inversor a largo plazo un verdadero calvario. En este vídeo os muestro la realidad de la bolsa en distintos paises o regiones, y por qué es tan crucial el momento en el que llevamos a cabo nuestras inversiones aunque se trate de mantenerlas en el largo plazo. El concepto "desde donde" inviertes es crucial para saber cual es la relación beneficio-riesgo al que te enfrentarás en el futuro.



Lo único de provecho que se puede sacar de este video es:

DCA a índices (y ojo a cuál, por lo que lo más conservador es algún índice mundial) y horizonte temporal largo (15 años como mínimo)

Porque como le des muchas vueltas, nunca, pero nunca, es buen momento.


----------



## mol (21 Feb 2022)

Pues andaba yo pensando.... tal vez es momento de entrar ya de nuevo?

La tension entre Ucrania y Rusia va bajando, y tal vez ya sea definitivo esto. La correcion en los indices ha estado bien ya.

Que pensais? Algun otro elemento a tener en cuenta?


----------



## ako (21 Feb 2022)

No entiendes el AT. El AT juegas con probalidades y si suele funcionar. Es como el clima, caotico por eso te dicen que mañana hay un 10% de probabilidad de lluvia.
Luego esta la profecía auto cumplida, los soportes y resistentencias si existen, ahora te derriban dos torres gemelas y obvio que eso rompe la estadística.


----------



## ako (21 Feb 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Lo único de provecho que se puede sacar de este video es:
> 
> DCA a índices (y ojo a cuál, por lo que lo más conservador es algún índice mundial) y horizonte temporal largo (15 años como mínimo)
> 
> Porque como le des muchas vueltas, nunca, pero nunca, es buen momento.



El DCA vale si tienes 18 años... Di le tu a los del nikkei que llevan 25 años sin remontar.


----------



## ako (21 Feb 2022)

Ok usa lo que a ti te funcione, yo uso 4 cosas solo del AT lo basico... Lo demas no me vale.


----------



## kurwo (21 Feb 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Pablo Gil: La bolsa siempre sube-¿pero desde donde?*
> 
> Una de las frases que más se escucha para justificar que no hay que gestionar el riesgo de nuestras inversiones a largo plazo es el de "la bolsa siempre sube". Sin embargo, esta frase esconde muchas otras verdades que pueden hacer de la vida del inversor a largo plazo un verdadero calvario. En este vídeo os muestro la realidad de la bolsa en distintos paises o regiones, y por qué es tan crucial el momento en el que llevamos a cabo nuestras inversiones aunque se trate de mantenerlas en el largo plazo. El concepto "desde donde" inviertes es crucial para saber cual es la relación beneficio-riesgo al que te enfrentarás en el futuro.



Lo único que se saca de práctico del video.

DCA a índices y horizonte temporal largo (mínimo 15 años)


ako dijo:


> El DCA vale si tienes 18 años... Di le tu a los del nikkei que llevan 25 años sin remontar.



Ya, edité pero no lo guardé.

En mi caso MSCI World+SP500 en un 60/40. Supuestamente con el MSCI World no deberías tener problemas pues coge las 1500 empresas más grandes del mundo. Si acaso añadir una pequeña posición para las small caps y hacer un 50/30/20 lo vería bien.

Y el SP500 supongo que seguirá dando rentabilidad las próximas décadas


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Feb 2022)

Quien JA JA el último JA JA mejor. Saluditos a todos los que se descojonaban de mi porque he decidido surfear esta ola poniéndome en corto en el DAX y en el IBEX.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (22 Feb 2022)

Ríe lo que quieras pero estoy surfeando la olita en corto y me esta yendo muy bien


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Feb 2022)

Que dices ahora gilipollitas?? 100 % de rentabilidad llevo en una operación y 60% en la otra jajajajajajaja. Ale Warren Buffet chupame la polla


----------



## mol (24 Feb 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pues andaba yo pensando.... tal vez es momento de entrar ya de nuevo?
> 
> *La tension entre Ucrania y Rusia va bajando, y tal vez ya sea definitivo esto. La correcion en los indices ha estado bien ya.*
> 
> Que pensais? Algun otro elemento a tener en cuenta?



me auto cito para auto owned. Madre mia


----------



## Lemavos (24 Feb 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pues andaba yo pensando.... tal vez es momento de entrar ya de nuevo?
> 
> La tension entre Ucrania y Rusia va bajando, y tal vez ya sea definitivo esto. La correcion en los indices ha estado bien ya.
> 
> Que pensais? Algun otro elemento a tener en cuenta?



Un visionario


----------



## mol (24 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Un visionario



Por suerte aun no entre.


----------



## djun (26 Feb 2022)

VIDEO IMPRESCINDIBLE Y BRUTAL para los que os gusta invertir a largo plazo (también conocido como "holdear"). AVISO, EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA.


EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA, SI SOIS FELICES EN VUESTRA MATRIX MEJOR QUE NO LO VEAIS, AVISADOS ESTAIS. Aunque el vídeo habla de bolsa, aplica a las criptomonedas también.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (1 Mar 2022)

8 operaciones en ese vídeo. Ya ha demostrado y enseñado de sobra mil veces más que tú con sus vídeos y sus explicaciones, no como los trolls como tú.


----------



## laresial (1 Mar 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Pues poneros corto en todo. Yo entre la semana pasada en corto al DAX y al IBEX. En el Ibex llevo solo 8€ de ganancias (llegué a estar a 85€) pero la mantengo.
> En el DAX llevo 228€ acumulados. En ambas he entrado con 500€para cada una y *mi intención es dejarlas hasta que explote la guerra.*



Que cabrón, aquí tenemos a Putin.
100% de acierto.

¡Cuéntanos más!


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (1 Mar 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Que cabrón, aquí tenemos a Putin.
> 100% de acierto.
> 
> ¡Cuéntanos más!



Pues te cuento que gane 1300€ y que a otra cosa.


----------



## r@in (11 Mar 2022)

¿Per tu que coño te creés?
Estas en Dole y no tienes ni puta idea del mercado de las frutas. Yo produzco varios millones de kilos de varios tipos de frutas, entre ellas kiwi y aguacate.
Tu seguramente no pasas de contable en una paco empresa o una mierda de esas si no es que eres funcionario del C para abajo.
Los que producimos riqueza y generamos empleo, estamos 100 veces por encima tuya.


----------



## r@in (11 Mar 2022)

Si generas algún empleo, que lo dudo, debe ser poco estable, como tu personalidad en el foro, que no aguanta ni un año con el mismo nick.


----------



## tomac (28 Abr 2022)

Pues de momento no parece mala decisión y mira que es complicado escoger el momento en el que bajarse.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Abr 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Pablo Gil Trader*
> 
> "me pedís que avise cuando me salga del mercado. Bueno pues la semana próxima ya no tendré posiciones netas largas de renta variable. En este vídeo os explico que me ha llevado a querer bajarme de la bolsa definitivamente."



No conocía a este hecho mire. Gracias. Muy interesante.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Abr 2022)

Entre los que decís de salirse, de entrar, ahora compro ahora vendo... Estáis perdiendo dinero por un tubo.

La unica estrategia válida para mindundis como nosotros es DCA e indexarse al mundo.


----------



## r@in (29 Abr 2022)

Volatilidad extrema.
Cualquier pequeño dato vale para manejar los valores de las compañías más grandes como si fueran chicharos


----------



## Tio Pepe (29 Abr 2022)

A ver, cuando Pablo Gil dice, me bajo de la bolsa, no significa que vende todo lo que tiene y lo pone en cash. Él ya ha dicho que mantiene una muy pequeña parte en cripto, que invirtió en inmobiliario y que tiene oro/plata. Y como dice, se baja con una visión a medio plazo, pero sigue haciendo trading con operaciones de swing trading.

Te puede gustar o no lo que dice, para mi tiene mérito mojarse con tus nombres y apellidos, y decir, pues hago esto. Porque desde el anonimato de un foro es muy fácil criticar una operativa o decir que entras en tal valor. 
Y aparte de esto, este hombre a lo largo de su vida ha demostrado más de las inversiones, de lo que hemos hecho cualquiera de nosotros, porque en ese caso probablemente no estaríamos aquí


----------



## Alf95 (30 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> A ver, cuando Pablo Gil dice, me bajo de la bolsa, no significa que vende todo lo que tiene y lo pone en cash. Él ya ha dicho que mantiene una muy pequeña parte en cripto, que invirtió en inmobiliario y que tiene oro/plata. Y como dice, se baja con una visión a medio plazo, pero sigue haciendo trading con operaciones de swing trading.
> 
> Te puede gustar o no lo que dice, para mi tiene mérito mojarse con tus nombres y apellidos, y decir, pues hago esto. Porque desde el anonimato de un foro es muy fácil criticar una operativa o decir que entras en tal valor.
> Y aparte de esto, este hombre a lo largo de su vida ha demostrado más de las inversiones, de lo que hemos hecho cualquiera de nosotros, porque en ese caso probablemente no estaríamos aquí



Exacto, pero criticar es gratis. Siempre recalca que él tiene la vida hecha, mucha inmobiliaria, sigue teniendo criptos y metales a largo plazo... y luego sigue haciendo swing trading cuando ve oportunidades. En el directo de hoy ha dicho que había entrado largo en EURUSD o Bono americano. Hace unas semanas estaba largo en varias commodities, corto en Dax, corto en Russell 2000 y un largo etcétera.

Cuando dice que se sale es que, si tenía posiciones a medio-largo plazo en índices (fondos indexados, etc), ya no los tiene. Sin más.


----------



## derepen (30 Abr 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo que dice es lógico... pero es problema es que la situación NO ES LÓGICA.
> 
> Tenemos una inflación del 7,2 %, para controlarla deberían subir los tipos al 7,5% y ahora están al CERO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Abrazas el relato oficial y no ves que los bancos centrales nos llevan a la ruina INTENCIONADAMENTE.

Están haciendo lo mismo que hizo Venezuela, ¿"Entró en pánico" el gobierno venezolano? Pues claro que no.

Tranquilo que Jay Powell llega a fin de mes, ese hijo de puta no entrará en pánico. El que se va a cagar encima es el que trabaja 8 horas al día para ganar 1000€ mensuales, porque pronto no podrá comprar una mierda.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2022)

No son tiempos para andar indexados, y menos en SP o sector tecnológico. Pero hay cosas que están subiendo, sectores y países individuales.


----------



## RatRace (30 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta, suponiendo que uses fondos indexados como vehículo de inversión, es posible cambiar el porcentaje de inversión de renta variable a renta fija? si como parece la bolsa se va a ir al guano a 1-2 años vista, lo que se puede hacer es en lugar de vender como tal, pasar casi toda tu renta variable a renta fija, por ejemplo 90% RF y 10% RV, y cuando venga el guano, volver a traspasar casi todo a RV, por ejemplo 90% RV 10% RF. Funciona así realmente, puedes traspasar RF a RV fácilmente y sin penalización?


----------



## Santogrial (30 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No son tiempos para andar indexados, y menos en SP o sector tecnológico. Pero hay cosas que están subiendo, sectores y países individuales.



Que cosas han subido ? Gracias de antemano !


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2022)

Santogrial dijo:


> Que cosas han subido ? Gracias de antemano !



Sector value en general, consumo defensivo, energía, servicios públicos, materias primas (mineras), algunos sitios como Brasil lo están haciendo muy bien...

Ojo, que muchas de estas cosas ya han subido bastante, pero es previsible que lo sigan haciendo bien en un entorno de inflación.

También cosas que están en la mierda, como las acciones Chinas, pueden ser interesantes, cotizan a precios de saldo y tarde o temprano acabarán con la farsa del covid allí.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Una pregunta, suponiendo que uses fondos indexados como vehículo de inversión, es posible cambiar el porcentaje de inversión de renta variable a renta fija? si como parece la bolsa se va a ir al guano a 1-2 años vista, lo que se puede hacer es en lugar de vender como tal, pasar casi toda tu renta variable a renta fija, por ejemplo 90% RF y 10% RV, y cuando venga el guano, volver a traspasar casi todo a RV, por ejemplo 90% RV 10% RF. Funciona así realmente, puedes traspasar RF a RV fácilmente y sin penalización?



La renta fija es muy peligrosa ahora mismo, los bancos centrales no están comprando bonos y está pinchando una burbuja donde los deudores cobraban intereses. Buscar otra cosa para protegeros porque eso no vale nada.


----------



## Kubatronik (1 May 2022)

Este señor dice cosas interesantes a nivel económico, pero a efectos prácticos, estaría bien saber cuál es la rentabilidad de lo que hace él comparado con el SP500. En general, es muy difícil acertar con los techos y suelos del mercado. Se conoce gente que se ha hecho rica en bolsa invirtiendo y holdeando a LP, pero cuantos "traders" conocéis que se hagan ricos con sus trades y que no sean pura suerte? El análisis técnico te indica la tendencia pasada, pero si fuera un predictor, todos los traders serían ricos, cosa que no pasa en la práctica. Debe haber un % mínimo de traders que baten los índices a 5-10 años, y las cantidades son limitadas. Ver el fondo Renaissance de Jim Simons haciendo inversión con modelos matemáticos avanzados, tienen que limitar el capital de su fondo estrella (si no el mercado "aprende" y pierde rentabilidad. Seguir los técnicos como hace este señor no sirve para el común de los mortales, tiene que vender la empresa de trading en la que trabaja, para hacer cuantos más trades y facturar más comisiones. 

También se han hecho estudios para definir estrategias en función de ratios P/E que podrían definir un mercado caro u otras métricas, y es casi imposible batir el DCA o el HOLD, una burbuja siempre se puede hinchar mucho más (y no estar dentro supone perder). No es intuitivo, pero es lo que sucede en la práctica. Más consejos: fondos activos, más del 80% pierden contra el SP500 durante un año, y a 20-30 años, casi nadie bate al índice de una manera estadísticamente relevante, es decir no por suerte (p.e. alguien compra una acción de 1cent que sube a 10 EUR al cabo de un tiempo). De momento, lo que ha funcionado en el pasado, es DCA en índices, y si tienes un % de efectivo grande, es mejor en probabilidad de meterlo de golpe y no hacer DCA futuro.


----------



## qbit (2 May 2022)

bientop dijo:


> Y ahora hace videos gratuítos en Youtube
> 
> Lo más parecido sería la rentabilidad del fondo en el que trabajaba y que está cerrado. ¿Es más rentable hacer vídeos gratuítos que gestionar fondos?
> 
> ...



XTB, como estratega jefe, y hace vídeos como un servicio para los clientes y para atraer clientes.


----------



## Alf95 (2 May 2022)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Este señor dice cosas interesantes a nivel económico, pero a efectos prácticos, estaría bien saber cuál es la rentabilidad de lo que hace él comparado con el SP500. En general, es muy difícil acertar con los techos y suelos del mercado. Se conoce gente que se ha hecho rica en bolsa invirtiendo y holdeando a LP, pero cuantos "traders" conocéis que se hagan ricos con sus trades y que no sean pura suerte? El análisis técnico te indica la tendencia pasada, pero si fuera un predictor, todos los traders serían ricos, cosa que no pasa en la práctica. Debe haber un % mínimo de traders que baten los índices a 5-10 años, y las cantidades son limitadas. Ver el fondo Renaissance de Jim Simons haciendo inversión con modelos matemáticos avanzados, tienen que limitar el capital de su fondo estrella (si no el mercado "aprende" y pierde rentabilidad. Seguir los técnicos como hace este señor no sirve para el común de los mortales, tiene que vender la empresa de trading en la que trabaja, para hacer cuantos más trades y facturar más comisiones.
> 
> También se han hecho estudios para definir estrategias en función de ratios P/E que podrían definir un mercado caro u otras métricas, y es casi imposible batir el DCA o el HOLD, una burbuja siempre se puede hinchar mucho más (y no estar dentro supone perder). No es intuitivo, pero es lo que sucede en la práctica. Más consejos: fondos activos, más del 80% pierden contra el SP500 durante un año, y a 20-30 años, casi nadie bate al índice de una manera estadísticamente relevante, es decir no por suerte (p.e. alguien compra una acción de 1cent que sube a 10 EUR al cabo de un tiempo). De momento, lo que ha funcionado en el pasado, es DCA en índices, y si tienes un % de efectivo grande, es mejor en probabilidad de meterlo de golpe y no hacer DCA futuro.



Traders intradía multimillonarios quizá, pero inversores que basan sus inversiones en indicadores macro + análisis técnico, hay muchos. Soros, Druckenmiller, Paul Tudor Jones entre otros son los más famosos. Pablo Gil es de este perfil: analista macro + swing trader. 

No sé sus rentabilidades, pero vive muy bien y no creo que haya sido sólo por los ingresos trabajando para otros.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 May 2022)

pues si veo el nasdaq en 12000 y el sp en 3800 y pico me meto de cabeza


----------



## r@in (7 May 2022)

Muy buen análisis, y eso que con la manipulación existente en los mercados es difícil acertar.


----------



## Können (7 May 2022)

Me vais a fusilar pero estos análisis no sirven para nada porque ni los mercados ni la economía son solamente matemáticas. 

Leed el libro Misbehaving de Richard Thaler para entender profundamente los incentivos que mueven la economía y me entenderéis mejor.


----------



## r@in (7 May 2022)

Können dijo:


> Me vais a fusilar pero estos análisis no sirven para nada porque ni los mercados ni la economía son solamente matemáticas.
> 
> Leed el libro Misbehaving de Richard Thaler para entender profundamente los incentivos que mueven la economía y me entenderéis mejor.



Me parece bien lo de leer, eso siempre es positivo.
Lo único es que en vez de incentivos diría que hay que hablar de los "hilos" y de los que los manejan.


----------



## djun (18 Jun 2022)

*Pablo Gil - El Tsunami económico no ha llegado...pero viene (Nuevo gurú para el foro)*





Pablo Gil - El Tsunami económico no ha llegado...pero viene (Nuevo gurú para el foro)







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alf95 (18 Jun 2022)

El problema de Pablo Gil es que es un excelente comunicador y claramente sabe de lo que habla, pero en los últimos meses he notado que se le ha subido muchísimo. Ha acertado de pleno la bajada y eso ha hecho que ahora sea mucho más extremista en sus predicciones.

"LA FED NO PUEDE PIVOTAR"... Ah no? Veremos...

Por supuesto, sigo recomendando que se le vea. Cualquier que esté empezando puede aprender muchísimo de él, pero, como con cualquier persona, nunca hay que fiarse al 100% de nadie o basar toda tu tesis de inversión en un vídeo o persona.


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Jun 2022)

Este tipo es un charlatán y por vuestra culpa colgando sus vídeos por aquí ahora YouTube me da la brasa con sus estupideces.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (12 Ago 2022)

Como va la cosa?


----------



## r@in (13 Ago 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Como va la cosa?



Muy bien.
Hay que poner una vela a Dios y otra al diablo.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2022)

Sigue en sus trece.


----------



## Max Aub (13 Ago 2022)

Otro fantoche igual que el Borja Mateo con el inmobiliario. Igual ha habido gente que le hizo caso y vendió todo hace meses. 
Cuando todo baja lo que hay que hacer es mantener, soplapollas, MANTENER!
Y también aprovechar y comprar más si se puede.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Ago 2022)

Alguno tenéis cerca de 40 tacos o más y os creéis lo que os dice un tio en un video.

Os dice que se va a poner 100% cash y vosotros corriendo a vender al broker.


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2022)

*Michael Burry vende/liquida toda su cartera de acciones en 2do trimestre 2022 !!! Fue el que anticipo 2008...*





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Michael Burry vende/liquida toda su cartera de acciones en 2do trimestre 2022 !!! Fue el que anticipo 2008...


Se vienen cositas...




www.burbuja.info


----------

